
The Princeton Companion to Applied Mathematics - jonnybgood
http://press.princeton.edu/titles/10592.html
======
dpflan
This is always a good topic with numerous HN submissions and comments:

Just from a search, there are some great results:

1\. _Mathematics for Computer Science_ \- HN Submissions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9311752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9311752),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3694448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3694448)

2\. _How to Read Mathematics_ \- HN Submissions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4030812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4030812),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1576969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1576969)

__

Here are some other excellent mathematics books:

1\. _Mathematics: Its Content, Methods and Meaning_

Containing the thoughts and direction of numerous mathematicians including
Kolmogorov, this is a great survey of the field of mathematics. It touches
upon Analysis, Analytic Geometry, Probability, Linear Algebra, Topology, and
more. [1.]

2\. _Concrete Mathematics: A Foundation for Computer Science_

Containing the thoughts and direction of mathematician and computer scientists
such as Donald Knuth, this is a great reference for computer science related
mathematical concepts focusing on continuous and discrete concepts. [2.]

__

[1.] [http://www.amazon.com/Mathematics-Content-Methods-Meaning-
Do...](http://www.amazon.com/Mathematics-Content-Methods-Meaning-
Dover/dp/0486409163)

[2.] [http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Mathematics-Foundation-
Comput...](http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Mathematics-Foundation-Computer-
Science/dp/0201558025)

~~~
throwahdhw
Any HN recommendations for a good thorough book on Lambda Calculus? Preferably
creative commons if such a text exists.

~~~
dpflan
Have you seen this post on StackExchange/Mathematics? This may be a good
start. I can't personally recommend any. Of course, good luck learning!

[http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/967/learning-
lambda-...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/967/learning-lambda-
calculus)

------
pavelrub
Nice! This book is modeled after the The Princeton Companion to Mathematics
[1] which is simply awesome in every sense of the word, and extremely
recommended for any person who is interested in mathematics.

I'm very glad to see more books being modeled after it, and I hope this trend
will continue with things beyond math. My only hope is that those new books
will match the quality of the original.

[1] - [http://www.amazon.com/Princeton-Companion-Mathematics-
Timoth...](http://www.amazon.com/Princeton-Companion-Mathematics-Timothy-
Gowers/dp/0691118809)

~~~
rndn
Here is the Princeton Press link:
[http://press.princeton.edu/titles/8350.html](http://press.princeton.edu/titles/8350.html)

------
ivan_ah
Wow this book covers a lot of topics. Given the breadth of topics, I doubt
each topic is covered in much detail. Still cool though, as it would take
years to learn about this stuff from different books.

Speaking of math books, I wrote a math/phys text for adults called the _No
bullshit guide to math and physics_
[http://noBSgui.de/to/MATHandPHYSICS/](http://noBSgui.de/to/MATHandPHYSICS/)
It covers a lot of topics, starting from high school, going to first year
calculus and mechanics. Worth checking out for anyone interested in the exact
sciences and modelling in general.

------
eruditely
I'll be purchasing this. I like how the other book looked and it sits proudly
on my desk at my co-working spot.

~~~
cschmidt
I suspect it is kind of like Knuth's TAOCP, in that it sits proudly on
bookshelves more than it gets read.

~~~
jey
The companion is fun to read, more like Wikipedia than TAOCP.

~~~
cschmidt
That's good to know. I'm more interested in topics of the new volume.

------
mturmon
The sequence of topics in the table of contents freaked me out a little:

    
    
      III.1 Benford’s Law 135 
      III.2 Bessel Functions 137 
      III.3 The Black–Scholes Equation 137 
      III.4 The Burgers Equation 138 
      III.5 The Cahn–Hilliard Equation 138 
      III.6 The Cauchy–Riemann Equations 139 
      III.7 The Delta Function and Generalized Functions 139 
      III.8 The Diffusion Equation 142 
      III.9 The Dirac Equation 142 
      III.10 Einstein’s Field Equations 144 
      III.11 The Euler Equations 146 
      III.12 The Euler–Lagrange Equations 147 
      III.13 The Gamma Function 148
    

Benford's law, and then Bessel functions, and then Black-Scholes? The reason
is that some sections are in alphabetical order, encyclopedia-style.

But the pace is blistering. About a half page on the Diffusion Equation.

------
krsree
Perhaps some sections of interest to readers here would be (from the preface):
_Part VII, “Application Areas,” comprises articles on connections between
applied mathematics and other disciplines, including such diverse topics as
integrated circuit (chip) design, medical imaging, and the screening of
luggage in airports._

Application areas of Applied Math sounds funny though :)

